# Best Food For Malawi



## PapaTorque (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello all, Just got into tanks and fish loving it so far just had a question for you pros out there. What is the best food for Malawi cichlids? I do blood worms about 2 times a week for them now and then use the White bag of the sinking cichlids pellets by Hikari. I have some Sulfurhead peacocks that are loosing there color. My water is perfect has already been through full cycle and Ph is 8.0 to 8.2 its a 55 gallon with a Rena XP4 on it with a Hydor inline that keeps the tank right at 79deg. I have rustys and yellow's and stuff and they are all fine its just these peakcocks. I dont mind spending the extra money if i know its the best.


----------



## PapaTorque (Mar 4, 2010)

I was reading about this The European Shrimp Mix is that ok?


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

You dont want to feed the rusty's bloodworms. it can lead to bloat. best food out there is New Life Spectrum. You can feed it exclusively for mbuna and peacocks


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

I use New Life Spectrum, Cichlid Formula. I got it on eBay since no place around where I live sells it... I also feed mine seaweed from time to time using a clip that sticks to the inside of my tank with a suction cup; they love it!


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have used nutrafin max 40% spirulina flakes for ever and they are great. Never had any bloat and fish are super healthy. They dont grow as fast as some other foods though. Overally though i am super happy with it.


----------



## PapaTorque (Mar 4, 2010)

ok thanks for all your help


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I feed New Life Spectrum feeds as well. Best african food out there IMO.


----------



## ASTYLIN (Feb 24, 2010)

I also use New Life Spectrum....My LFS carries it......


----------



## lablag (Feb 28, 2010)

i use tetra pro vegetable crips - but have been advised to mix up with Aqua one Cichlid flakes or Aqua one Discus bits[ a bit like tetra prima] and avoid frozen worms or live food


----------



## grommeckdr (Jan 18, 2010)

I also feed NLS. I buy it online - much cheaper.


----------



## cpaulus (Apr 30, 2005)

I use NLS, dainchi cichlid pellets, and plankton gold from brine shrimp direct.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

well as soon as i started using nls my fish started breeding like crazy and bloat has been reduced a lot..


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

Since I was unable to find NLS locally, I started with NutraFin Max Spirulina a year ago and haven't seen any reason to switch.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

I use NutraFin Max Spirulina flakes and Hikari Cichlid Excel pellets.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula. Just wait until the online vendors have free shipping every 6 months or so and order a supply (keep in freezer).


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula. Just wait until the online vendors have free shipping every 6 months or so and order a supply (keep in freezer).


Plenty of Ebay vendors offer free shipping on NLS jars of various sizes.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I can never figure out how they can make a profit if they are charging the same as the huge online vendors. I'd worry about freshness.


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Will they do good on reg. cichlid sticks by tetra?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

yearmax said:


> Will they do good on reg. cichlid sticks by tetra?


Yes. Any of the high quality foods will work. Just look at the ingredients of the different foods - if it looks like stuff that would be good for fish based on your common sense - well, it should be.

I have used New Life Spectrum, Dainichi, and Hikari all with great success.

Good Luck.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also look at the protein content and go low. NLS Cichlid Formula is 34% for example and was among the lowest I found comparison shopping.


----------

